# Request: California Mojito Blackcurrant slush



## DreadZero (11/4/19)

Hi guys. So this flavor is by far my adv, and i have so many issues getting them in my area. Always out of stock. If someone can replicate this, and come up with a close enough recipe, i'll buy it from you, regularly provided i have a sample first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (11/4/19)

DreadZero said:


> Hi guys. So this flavor is by far my adv, and i have so many issues getting them in my area. Always out of stock. If someone can replicate this, and come up with a close enough recipe, i'll buy it from you, regularly provided i have a sample first.


I also love this flavour... Dno if u keen to try another that I find very similar, but fantastics blackcurrant lychee is similar but absolutely superb. I actually prefer it... Vape king has in stock and think vaperscorner as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DreadZero (11/4/19)

Man I'm gonna go ahead and try it! My mate works at vapers corner so perhaps he will hook me up with a tester. But damn. I've got dozens, literally, of empty mojito bottles. It's my true adv.

Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (12/4/19)

Its good. cotton killer though alot of sweetener and colorants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (12/4/19)

Jengz said:


> I also love this flavour... Dno if u keen to try another that I find very similar, but fantastics blackcurrant lychee is similar but absolutely superb. I actually prefer it... Vape king has in stock and think vaperscorner as well



Top flavour @DreadZero u wont go wrong with this

Reactions: Like 1


----------

